# question about tetra submersible heater



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

I got a tetra submersible heater (HT30) rated for 30 gallons yesterday and I'm not sure if it's working. Has anyone had experience with this heater?

The heater is advertised to hold temperature at 76-80 degrees and there's a red light that lights up when the heater's on. However, when I plug in the heater with cold water (<70F), the red light will come on for a couple minutes and then will turn off. The water is definitely not in the 76-80s range yet. I have the heater horizontal on the floor of the tank. Sometimes the heater turns on for just 30sec-1 min and then turns back off (but I can't tell how frequently it does this because I'm not watching the heater constantly).

There's no current in the tank, so I was thinking that might be screwing up the thermometer since there's no mixing, but it seems like this is a really common complaint about tetra heaters from reviews I've read online.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm, I have the same heater but my tank is at about 78F. 

The light does go on and off with me as well, just for a minute or so. 

Has it been plugged in for 24 hours?? 

I may be wrong (I'm not sure) but I don't think a current is a factor when heating the water.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Plug it in for a few hours and see if the heater makes the water the right temp. The heaters will go on and off even if the water isnt warm enough yet. The thermometer is inside the heater, the same place where heat is produced  It also heats the water directly around it first. Get some movement in the water and the water will heat faster.


----------

